
John Waters: Life Lessons from the Prince of Puke - kikitee
https://www.huckmag.com/art-and-culture/books-art-and-culture/john-waters-life-lessons-from-the-prince-of-puke/
======
mojomark
"He’s arguably best known for making an actor eat dog poo on screen; six
people on his contact list have been sentenced to life in prison."

If all you know about Baltimore is HBO's "The Wire", then allowing John Waters
give you a tour from a different perspective. There really is an odd 'charm'
to this town that his work somehow seems to capture.

See you soon hon.

